# "Germany calling..."



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Hallo, I´m Birgit from Berlin. I found the way to this forum randomly.

I´ve got some animals at home:

Horst, a little cat, is now about 3 month young.
His best friend ist Norbert - a loooooooooong and big green iguana.
Ab Günther, the budgie, which don´t wanted tu be hugged by Horst.
Rabbit Bruno ist the Wrestling Partner of Horst in our show.
Not to forget two dwarf bearded dragons and Siggy, a chameleon (Horst loves his lunch. :mrgreen: )

How did I came to a cat?
The former cat was a little runaway, we gave him a home for about 4 years. He died in January suffered CNI. Then Horst came... He was 6 and a half weeks old. He ist a little clown. :lol:

So, what can I tell more about me?
I´m a nice old lady, too short for my weight. I am married since - feels like thousands of years. Thats all. :mrgreen:

My German is much better than my English - I swear! :wink: I hope you can understand my bad English. 

Greetz, Birgit


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Willkommen zu unserem Forum, sind wir froh Sie zu haben!


Erm, I have no idea how correct that is, I only took 2 semesters of German in college. And your English is MUCH better than my Duetsche!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Birgit, welcome. I saw the pictures of your Horst, and he is adorable. It is amazing how your of your critters get along so well.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you!
Well, your German was almost right. I took a lot of semesters of english, but I forgot a lot, too - in nearly 25 years.  

It is timing, only timing. I only have to take care, that one of the animals will not find a way INTO the other. :lol: The former cat had no problems with his new friends, it took about 6 month and he loved all of them. But Horst is just a little kid, he have to learn. His best friend is Norbert. Horst mutates for him to vegetarian and eats Dandelion and salad... True! :lol:


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

I saw your photos in another thread - and I'm in love with Horst!!!

Welcome!


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

In love with Horst? It´s easy to fall in love with him. Thank you. 

Horst is really a nice cat. Wanna hear him going to sleep? 
http://mitglied.lycos.de/ollifu/horsti.MP3

Its a long way to ROOOOOOOOAR like a tiger... :mrgreen:


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

My goodness!!! That was so cute!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Your kitten is too cute!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible Four and the big girl Freesia. Off to check out Horst.


----------

